# Russia e Ucraina ci sono progressi nei negoziati, si può trovare un'intesa presto



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2022)

"Buone" notizia dopo l'incontro tra la delegazione Ucraina e Russa. Secondo il portale russo RIA . Un delegato russo Leonid Slutsky ha affermato questa domenica sono stati compiuti progressi significativi nei negoziati con l'Ucraina. Inoltre, è possibile che le delegazioni raggiungano presto una "posizione comune".
Secondo il negoziatore ucraino e consigliere presidenziale Mykhailo Podylak, la Russia è diventata più costruttiva e quindi si possono compiere progressi nei negoziati tra i due paesi. Lo dice in un video online secondo Reuters. "Penso che otterremo dei risultati letteralmente in pochi giorni".

*Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Buone" notizia dopo l'incontro tra la delegazione Ucraina e Russa. Secondo il portale russo RIA . Un delegato russo Leonid Slutsky ha affermato questa domenica sono stati compiuti progressi significativi nei negoziati con l'Ucraina. Inoltre, è possibile che le delegazioni raggiungano presto una "posizione comune".
> Secondo il negoziatore ucraino e consigliere presidenziale Mykhailo Podylak, la Russia è diventata più costruttiva e quindi si possono compiere progressi nei negoziati tra i due paesi. Lo dice in un video online secondo Reuters. "Penso che otterremo dei risultati letteralmente in pochi giorni".



Non avevo alcun dubbio. Si avvicinano al bunker e... taaac! Questo da parte Ucraina, ma vediamo se gli altri si "rassegnano" al cessate il fuoco.

Peccato per tutta la povera gente massacrata e sfollata.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Buone" notizia dopo l'incontro tra la delegazione Ucraina e Russa. Secondo il portale russo RIA . Un delegato russo Leonid Slutsky ha affermato questa domenica sono stati compiuti progressi significativi nei negoziati con l'Ucraina. Inoltre, è possibile che le delegazioni raggiungano presto una "posizione comune".
> Secondo il negoziatore ucraino e consigliere presidenziale Mykhailo Podylak, la Russia è diventata più costruttiva e quindi si possono compiere progressi nei negoziati tra i due paesi. Lo dice in un video online secondo Reuters. "Penso che otterremo dei risultati letteralmente in pochi giorni".
> 
> *Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


credo poco alle trattative visti gli attacchi delle ultime ore, ma magari stanno pensando di arrendersi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Conferma della Turchia: "Posizione molto vicine sullo stato neutrale dll'Ucraina."*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferma della Turchia: "Posizione molto vicine sullo stato neutrale dll'Ucraina."*


Il problema è che Putin non credo proprio si accontenti di ciò.
Bah, la vedo male


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Buone" notizia dopo l'incontro tra la delegazione Ucraina e Russa. Secondo il portale russo RIA . Un delegato russo Leonid Slutsky ha affermato questa domenica sono stati compiuti progressi significativi nei negoziati con l'Ucraina. Inoltre, è possibile che le delegazioni raggiungano presto una "posizione comune".
> Secondo il negoziatore ucraino e consigliere presidenziale Mykhailo Podylak, la Russia è diventata più costruttiva e quindi si possono compiere progressi nei negoziati tra i due paesi. Lo dice in un video online secondo Reuters. "Penso che otterremo dei risultati letteralmente in pochi giorni".
> 
> *Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


Ci credo poco onestamente, ma vediamo


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferma della Turchia: "Posizione molto vicine sullo stato neutrale dll'Ucraina."*


speriamo lo riportino anche fonti meno coinvolte


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferma della Turchia: "Posizione molto vicine sullo stato neutrale dll'Ucraina."*


Dopo aver fatto trucidare migliaia di innocenti. Che roba.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non avevo alcun dubbio. Si avvicinano al bunker e... taaac! Questo da parte Ucraina, ma vediamo se gli altri si "rassegnano" al cessate il fuoco.
> 
> Peccato per tutta la povera gente massacrata e sfollata.


Un accordo conviene a tutti e 2, Putin per primo che non può ancora andare avanti per molto in questo stato. E all’attore conviene fermare tutto per no completare un disastro annunciato. Speriamo bene e che soprattutto facciano capire all’attore che non è il momento di fare i duri..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Conferma della Turchia: "Posizione molto vicine sullo stato neutrale dll'Ucraina."*


Che era la cosa da fare dall’inizio, cioè dell’indipendenza Ucraina. Non ci voleva molto a capirlo


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Putin non credo proprio si accontenti di ciò.
> Bah, la vedo male


Per adesso sta perdendo la guerra


----------



## Raryof (13 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Putin non credo proprio si accontenti di ciò.
> Bah, la vedo male


Dovrà chiedere pure che vengano tolte le sanzioni contro la Russia altrimenti sarà sempre guerra formale, perché nel caso il conflitto finisse non potranno rimanere le sanzioni, le trattative mi sembrano molto più intricate di una semplice condizione di neutralità o passività.
IMO la guerra continuerà ancora anche quando diranno "è finita", così come dura da 8 anni alla fine, solo che prima la Russia non aveva attaccato ma aveva subito dei morti tra i civili e allora li hanno lasciati fare per colpirli ma senza entrare in guerra, solo supporto, ma se Putin vince i perdenti, NATO, dovranno non solo mollare l'osso ma dovranno pure venire incontro a Putin e togliere le sanzioni, l'odio che invece rimarrà per sempre nella mente delle persone comuni.
E credo che i prezzi rimarranno tali, di fatto una guerra dove avranno perso tutti tranne Putin, una guerra dove ci siamo sparati da soli e abbiamo distrutto uno stato come l'Ucraina per nulla, per entrare in una sfera di influenza che era ed è ancora nella red zone russa; io penso che Putin non possa permettersi di vincere la guerra senza avere la testa di Zelensky che invece vorrà passare per l'eroe di turno, il gay col culo dell'altro, uno che pensava di dover entrare nella UE DOMANI con quel pil lì e invece si è portato la guerra in casa ed è stato il pesce perfetto per poter arrivare alla creazione del nuovo nemico mondiale e già dichiarato da tempo dall'UE e dalle istituzioni.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMARRÀ CHIUSA TUTTA LA SETTIMANA PROSSIMA


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Due settimane per capirlo.

Bah.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Due settimane per capirlo.
> 
> Bah.



Tra le tante ipotesi c'è chi ha ipotizzato per Putin "rabbia da steroidi"...


----------



## Andris (13 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Putin non credo proprio si accontenti di ciò.
> Bah, la vedo male


ci mancherebbe che accetti, pure oggi è neutrale ma riceve soldi e armi dagli Stati Uniti
così come il figlio di Biden e l'ex braccio destro di Kerry erano nel cda nella maggiora società di estrazione fossili.
per non parlare della questione dei laboratori
gli USA non devono avere alcun interesse in gioco in Ucraina, tipo Iran in Israele e viceversa proprio non devono mettere piede
pensino al gas di casa loro, lascino perdere quello ucraino


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Buone" notizia dopo l'incontro tra la delegazione Ucraina e Russa. Secondo il portale russo RIA . Un delegato russo Leonid Slutsky ha affermato questa domenica sono stati compiuti progressi significativi nei negoziati con l'Ucraina. Inoltre, è possibile che le delegazioni raggiungano presto una "posizione comune".
> Secondo il negoziatore ucraino e consigliere presidenziale Mykhailo Podylak, la Russia è diventata più costruttiva e quindi si possono compiere progressi nei negoziati tra i due paesi. Lo dice in un video online secondo Reuters. "Penso che otterremo dei risultati letteralmente in pochi giorni".
> 
> *Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*




Non ci sono alternative ragionevoli ad un negoziato. La guerra deve finire.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che era la cosa da fare dall’inizio, cioè dell’indipendenza Ucraina. Non ci voleva molto a capirlo



ammesso che putin volesse solo quello, cosa che dubito. intanto vediamo se accetterà che resti questo esecutivo da lui definito di neo nazisti...


----------



## Simo98 (13 Marzo 2022)

Se si giunge ad un accordo è una vittoria dell' "attore", altroché


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se si giunge ad un accordo è una vittoria dell' "attore", altroché




Quello che conta ora è fermare la guerra per proteggere la popolazione.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se si giunge ad un accordo è una vittoria dell' "attore", altroché


A me pare più un pareggio.

Comunque meglio 1 punto che 0


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dovrà chiedere pure che vengano tolte le sanzioni contro la Russia altrimenti sarà sempre guerra formale, perché nel caso il conflitto finisse non potranno rimanere le sanzioni, le trattative mi sembrano molto più intricate di una semplice condizione di neutralità o passività.
> IMO la guerra continuerà ancora anche quando diranno "è finita", così come dura da 8 anni alla fine, solo che prima la Russia non aveva attaccato ma aveva subito dei morti tra i civili e allora li hanno lasciati fare per colpirli ma senza entrare in guerra, solo supporto, ma se Putin vince i perdenti, NATO, dovranno non solo mollare l'osso ma dovranno pure venire incontro a Putin e togliere le sanzioni, l'odio che invece rimarrà per sempre nella mente delle persone comuni.
> E credo che i prezzi rimarranno tali, di fatto una guerra dove avranno perso tutti tranne Putin, una guerra dove ci siamo sparati da soli e abbiamo distrutto uno stato come l'Ucraina per nulla, per entrare in una sfera di influenza che era ed è ancora nella red zone russa; io penso che Putin non possa permettersi di vincere la guerra senza avere la testa di Zelensky che invece vorrà passare per l'eroe di turno, il gay col culo dell'altro, uno che pensava di dover entrare nella UE DOMANI con quel pil lì e invece si è portato la guerra in casa ed è stato il pesce perfetto per poter arrivare alla creazione del nuovo nemico mondiale e già dichiarato da tempo dall'UE e dalle istituzioni.


D'accordissimo.
Sarò cinico, ma se devo rischiare di mandare k.o. l'economia italiana, preferisco eliminare quanto meno le sanzioni che ci si ritorcono maggiormente contro.
Poi, nel medio/lungo termine, imparando la lezione cercherei di differenziare maggiormente le importazioni e produrre in Italia tutto ciò che è possibile fare, non bisogna dipendere troppo da altri paese.

Comunque, speriamo sia vero che l'accordo sia vicino, non ne posso più. Già c'abbiamo quell'altra rogna del green pass del nostro dittatore, se si potesse togliere questo macigno della guerra in Ucraina sarebbe oro.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Marzo 2022)

Aggiugno, mi piacerebbe tanto se dopo questa situazione si sciogliesse la Nato e si facesse invece qualcosa solo tra i paesi europei, mi sono rotto di vedere l'Europa a fare il maggiordomo degli Usa.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Visto che parliamo di vittorie/sconfitte, direi che per questa pseudoguerra il tabellino è:
Resto del Mondo - Cina 0 - 3
15' Covid, 67' Russia, 90+1' UE (aut.)


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Aggiugno, mi piacerebbe tanto se dopo questa situazione si sciogliesse la Nato e si facesse invece qualcosa solo tra i paesi europei, mi sono rotto di vedere l'Europa a fare il maggiordomo degli Usa.


cambierebbe poco a noi, diventeremmo i cagnolini dei crucchi o mangiabaguette, ed Usa o Urss ci sarebbero superiori


----------



## Milo (13 Marzo 2022)

Spero che trovino un accordo, mi meraviglio perché leggevo notizie di spari vicino alla Polonia e Polonia stessa pronta al peggio, da capire poi le situazioni Cina Taiwan e Iraq Iran.


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Marzo 2022)

Al tg4 parlando di intelligence americana che pensa che utilizzeranno armi chimiche i russi


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma del giornalista americano morto perché è stato raggiunto da un proiettile russo mentre filmavano dei profughi ad un checkpoint?
Mi pare una cosa non da poco per quanto si parli di "incidente"..


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Aggiugno, mi piacerebbe tanto se dopo questa situazione si sciogliesse la Nato e si facesse invece qualcosa solo tra i paesi europei, mi sono rotto di vedere l'Europa a fare il maggiordomo degli Usa.


Essere il maggiordomo degli usa però porta parecchi vantaggi.
Essere nella nato significa che la prima potenza militare al mondo ti aiuterà se mai ne avessi bisogno. Mica poco eh.
Facciamo che la nato si sia sciolta con la caduta del muro... Oggi Putin avrebbe potuto attaccare mezza Europa senza che gli Usa siano obbligati ad aiutarci. Lo farebbero solo se fosse conveniente per loro.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Al tg4 parlando di intelligence americana che pensa che utilizzeranno armi chimiche i russi


Sono notizie abbastanza “vecchie”


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma del giornalista americano morto perché è stato raggiunto da un proiettile russo mentre filmavano dei profughi ad un checkpoint?
> Mi pare una cosa non da poco per quanto si parli di "incidente"..


Incidente di percorso.
Capita, non lo vedo come casus belli


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Essere il maggiordomo degli usa però porta parecchi vantaggi.
> Essere nella nato significa che la prima potenza militare al mondo ti aiuterà se mai ne avessi bisogno. Mica poco eh.
> Facciamo che la nato si sia sciolta con la caduta del muro... Oggi Putin avrebbe potuto attaccare mezza Europa senza che gli Usa siano obbligati ad aiutarci. Lo farebbero solo se fosse conveniente per loro.


Chiaramente per fare a meno degli Usa andrebbe potenziata la forza militare europea.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma del giornalista americano morto perché è stato raggiunto da un proiettile russo mentre filmavano dei profughi ad un checkpoint?
> Mi pare una cosa non da poco per quanto si parli di "incidente"..


una settimana fa hanno sparato ad una troupe di Sky Uk che transitava in auto, ferendo un inviato alla schiena, c'è pure un video e quello non sembra un incidente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky." Meta e altri social sono alleati al nostro fianco in questa guerra. Li ringrazio, ci aiutano concretamente."*


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sono notizie abbastanza “vecchie”



Il TG4 è in differita


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky." Meta e altri social sono alleati al nostro fianco in questa guerra. Li ringrazio, ci aiutano concretamente."*


Boh, non capisco se questo ci è o ci fa.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky." Meta e altri social sono alleati al nostro fianco in questa guerra. Li ringrazio, ci aiutano concretamente."*



Certo, la Russia bombardata da messaggi di disapprovazione alla fine crollerà.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> ammesso che putin volesse solo quello, cosa che dubito. intanto vediamo se accetterà che resti questo esecutivo da lui definito di neo nazisti...


Questo è un altro tema. Difficile riconosca Zelensky come presidente ucraino.
La neutralità assoluta è qualcosa che a Putin va molto bene. Deve essere scritto nero su bianco che usa e ue non devono manco avvicinare l’ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

*Trump: "Se pensate che Putin si fermerà, andrà sempre peggio. Non lo accetterà e non abbiamo nessuno che gli parli. Avevate qualcuno che poteva parlare con lui ed ero io.
Non mi piace diffondere paura, ma questo conflitto può portarci alla Terza guerra Mondiale."*


----------



## Milo (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trump: "Se pensate che Putin si fermerà, andrà sempre peggio. Non lo accetterà e non abbiamo nessuno che gli parli. Avevate qualcuno che poteva parlare con lui ed ero io.
> Non mi piace diffondere paura, ma questo conflitto può portarci alla Terza guerra Mondiale."*



lui è indubbiamente il peggio di tutti


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trump: "Se pensate che Putin si fermerà, andrà sempre peggio. Non lo accetterà e non abbiamo nessuno che gli parli. Avevate qualcuno che poteva parlare con lui ed ero io.
> Non mi piace diffondere paura, ma questo conflitto può portarci alla Terza guerra Mondiale."*



Eccone un altro che si crede indispensabile per l'umanità.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non capisco se questo ci è o ci fa.


È un babbeo in mano a squali. Poveraccio


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky." Meta e altri social sono alleati al nostro fianco in questa guerra. Li ringrazio, ci aiutano concretamente."*


sta cercando di superare i followers dei Ferragniz


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> lui è indubbiamente il peggio di tutti


Sono tutti succubi dell' uomo forte.

Chissà come mai l'umanità ne ha sempre bisogno, insicurezza radicata?

Tutti "amici" di Putin a chiacchiere, lo chiamassero allora (e non solo Trump ovviamente) quelli che possono.

La realtà è che probabilmente a Putin non frega nulla di loro.

E non mi vengano a dire che tutti gli amici di Putin non possono chiamarlo perché non governano.

Le influenze possono funzionare anche senza poteri diretti, anzi in questo caso sarebbe per un bene superiore a qualsiasi questione poltiica.


----------



## Snake (13 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia avrebbe chiesto assistenza militare alla Cina*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

*US claims Russia has asked China for military help in invasion of Ukraine*

Fonte: Financial Time


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Russia avrebbe chiesto assistenza militare alla Cina*



L'Ucraina l'ha chiesta alla Nato, la Russia alla Cina. Niente di cui meravigliarsi.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *US claims Russia has asked China for military help in invasion of Ukraine*
> 
> Fonte: Financial Time


Tutto il mondo è paese quindi..

Ucraina che tira per la giacchetta la Nato..

Russi che tirano per la giacchetta i cinesi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Russia avrebbe chiesto assistenza militare alla Cina*



Che figura di melma epica se è vero. Con questa guerra Putin ha distrutto totalmente la nomea dell'esercito russo. Alla fine tutte le pippe sull'esercito russo erano pura propaganda internettiana. Non pensavo fossero messi tanto male, ero convinto avessero un esercito decisamente migliore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Sono d'accordo da mesi, nulla che mi sorprende. Già adesso avrano armi cinesi.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che figura di melma epica se è vero. Con questa guerra Putin ha distrutto totalmente la nomea dell'esercito russo. Alla fine tutte le pippe sull'esercito russo erano pura propaganda internettiana. Non pensavo fossero messi tanto male, ero convinto avessero un esercito decisamente migliore


L'ucraina mi pare alle battute finali purtroppo, se chiedono aiuto forse è per commettere qualche crimine peggiore. Spero di sbagliare


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ucraina mi pare alle battute finali purtroppo, se chiedono aiuto forse è per commettere qualche crimine peggiore. Spero di sbagliare



Può anche essere che la Russia abbia chiesto aiuto alla Cina solo per far capire che non è da sola contro l'occidente.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che figura di melma epica se è vero. Con questa guerra Putin ha distrutto totalmente la nomea dell'esercito russo. Alla fine tutte le pippe sull'esercito russo erano pura propaganda internettiana. Non pensavo fossero messi tanto male, ero convinto avessero un esercito decisamente migliore


Si dice che però questa richiesta di aiuto avvenga da un bel pò, non da oggi


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto il mondo è paese quindi..
> 
> Ucraina che tira per la giacchetta la Nato..
> 
> Russi che tirano per la giacchetta i cinesi...


No dai non e per nulla la stessa cosa.
La Russia attacca. Sta distruggendo un paese, città dopo città.
Sono teoricamente decine di volte superiori al "nemico". E chiedono aiuto alla Cina per potere bombardare civili?

E questa volta nessuno in occidente andrà a dire che qualsiasi paese si permetterà di aiutare la Russia sarà considerato come nemico, deterrenza nucleare e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

Questa mossa non sarebbe una mossa fatta per obbligare l'Ucraina ad arrendersi. Sarebbe proprio per scatenare la terza guerra mondiale.

Ho letto fiumi di insulti a zelenski perche "vuole tirarci dentro" e preferisce i milioni di morti di una ww3 piuttosto che arrendersi. Questa volta invece e il grande Putin a fare una mossa simile.

Io onestamente non me l'aspettavo.
A Putin direi che se non può continuare la sua guerra con i suoi uomini e i suoi mezzi può sempre agitare la bandiera bianca.

Figura di melma colossale.
Ora aspetto con molta curiosità e un po' di angoscia, la risposta cinese.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> No dai non e per nulla la stessa cosa.
> La Russia attacca. Sta distruggendo un paese, città dopo città.
> Sono teoricamente decine di volte superiori al "nemico". E chiedono aiuto alla Cina per potere bombardare civili?
> 
> ...


Capisco cosa vuoi dire.
Ma era abbastanza normale che Putin prima di questo gratuito attacco all' Ucraina avesse chiesto la benedizione a qualcuno.

Ovviamente quel qualcuno ne starà fuori, cosi come ne sta fuori la Nato, almeno per il momento.

Ad ogni modo, se mai la situauzine si ampliasse, mi immagino che le "alleanze" verranno subito fuori allo scoperto


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

è in difficolta il nano

si capisce non tanto dalla richiesta di aiuti alla cina (che forse è piu una mossa politica) quanto dall'ammorbidirsi riguardo ai negoziati

e poi ieri ha ammesso per la prima volta che "le sanzioni economiche stanno creando difficoltà alla Russia"

si parla da piu fonti che ci siano vari generali e membri importanti che non sono piu d'accordo con le azioni del nano..anche spinti dagli Oligarchi che sono "leggermente" inca...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky." Meta e altri social sono alleati al nostro fianco in questa guerra. Li ringrazio, ci aiutano concretamente."*



Ma le "bimbe di Zelensky" esistono già o sono in via di concezione? Mi sembra strano non sia ancora nato un movimento del genere.


----------



## mabadi (13 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Russia avrebbe chiesto assistenza militare alla Cina*


però se non erro pare che l'avesse chiesta da prima dell'invasione.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma le "bimbe di Zelensky" esistono già o sono in via di concezione? Mi sembra strano non sia ancora nato un movimento del genere.


Hai voglia, è pieno di bimbe


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Marzo 2022)

In effetti ci siamo ritrovati nel 2020 con il virus uscito dal laboratorio cinese, con i russi che sono stati i primi al mondo a registrarne un vaccino.
Ma il piano è fallito perché il vaccino non glielo hanno riconosciuto in occidente.
2 anni dopo guerra, probabilmente lo stesso percorso di 2 anni fa'.

Non che i "nostri" siano santi, anzi. 
Però quello che sta succedendo agli ucraini le passa tutte, roba da seconda guerra mondiale.

Che fermino sta guerra in ogni modo, si accetti una sconfitta che magari non sarebbe stata sconfitta, solo per non imbarazzare Putin, che mette siriani, ceceni e africani per terrorizzare un popolo che lui considerava fratello.
Poi fra qualche trovare il modo di non aver più nulla a che fare ne con i cinesi, ne con i russi.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Marzo 2022)

il mitico Zelenskone all'ospedale militare di Kiev in visita a soldati ucraini feriti

Il verme russo con il c che ci sarebbe andato...terrorizzato com'è di essere ammazzato


----------



## Milo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ma se la Cina aiutasse la Russia stiamo tutti fermi ancora?


----------



## Davidoff (13 Marzo 2022)

Russia ridicola su tutta la linea, non avessero le atomiche sarebbe da piallarli. Se proprio vogliono tenersi vicini i loro paesi satelliti pensassero a creare benessere, invece di propinare la solita ricetta repressione & occupazione militare.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il mitico Zelenskone all'ospedale militare di Kiev in visita a soldati ucraini feriti
> 
> Il verme russo con il c che ci sarebbe andato...terrorizzato com'è di essere ammazzato


Si ok ma questa è solo propaganda


----------



## hakaishin (13 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma se la Cina aiutasse la Russia stiamo tutti fermi ancora?


Dato che l’ucraina non fa parte di nato e ue si. E magari fossimo stati fermi..


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

DA STANOTTE I RUSSI NON POSSO PIÙ ACCEDERE A INSTAGRAM


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2022)

CNN: La Russia ha chiesto alla Cina dei droni..oltre che aiuto economico


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2022)

TG COM riporta le parole dell'ambasciatore cinese a Washington riguardo le parole del Financial Times sulla richiesta di armi da parte della Russia

"*La Cina è profondamente preoccupata e addolorata per la situazione in Ucraina e spera con sincerità che la situazione si allenti e la pace torni presto. Il Financial Times? Non ho mai sentito parlare di quanto asserisce il quotidiano britannico"*


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Buone" notizia dopo l'incontro tra la delegazione Ucraina e Russa. Secondo il portale russo RIA . Un delegato russo Leonid Slutsky ha affermato questa domenica sono stati compiuti progressi significativi nei negoziati con l'Ucraina. Inoltre, è possibile che le delegazioni raggiungano presto una "posizione comune".
> Secondo il negoziatore ucraino e consigliere presidenziale Mykhailo Podylak, la Russia è diventata più costruttiva e quindi si possono compiere progressi nei negoziati tra i due paesi. Lo dice in un video online secondo Reuters. "Penso che otterremo dei risultati letteralmente in pochi giorni".
> 
> *Ok alle discussioni tranquille e rispettose delle opinioni altrui, come nell'ultimo thread. Non fatevi trascinare nella rissa verbale da chi va in cerca solo di questo. Qui non ci sono bandiere piantante. Ognuno è libero di dire la sua, nel rispetto di ciò che pensano gli altri.*


Non credo che si arriverà ad alcun accordo invece.

La richiesta della smilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina resta un punto non accettabile secondo me.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2022)

Morta la donna incinta e il suo bimbo della foto simbolo dei bombardamenti all'ospedale pediatrico di Mariupol

la foto aveva fatto il giro del mondo mostrando la donna che si toccava il grembo insanguinato mentre veniva portata via in barella

ma era tutto finto dicevano i russi...maledetti bast....in un modo o in un altro la pagheranno non ho alcun dubbio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky, no-fly zone o razzi russi cadranno su Paesi Nato​


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Morta la donna incinta e il suo bimbo della foto simbolo dei bombardamenti all'ospedale pediatrico di Mariupol
> 
> la foto aveva fatto il giro del mondo mostrando la donna che si toccava il grembo insanguinato mentre veniva portata via in barella
> 
> ma era tutto finto dicevano i russi...maledetti bast....in un modo o in un altro la pagheranno non ho alcun dubbio


Mi si torce lo stomaco a sentire certe notizie...povera gente.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Morta la donna incinta e il suo bimbo della foto simbolo dei bombardamenti all'ospedale pediatrico di Mariupol
> 
> la foto aveva fatto il giro del mondo mostrando la donna che si toccava il grembo insanguinato mentre veniva portata via in barella
> 
> ma era tutto finto dicevano i russi...maledetti bast....in un modo o in un altro la pagheranno non ho alcun dubbio


Mi pare che non si tratti della stessa persona


----------



## hakaishin (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky, no-fly zone o razzi russi cadranno su Paesi Nato​


Ma perché sto babbeo insiste?
I razzi cadono, purtroppo, sul tuo paese non sui paesi nato


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky, no-fly zone o razzi russi cadranno su Paesi Nato​


come soffiare sul fuoco della guerra. intanto gli italiani sventolano bandiere ucraine .....


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> come soffiare sul fuoco della guerra. intanto gli italiani sventolano bandiere ucraine .....


giusto sbandieriamo quelle russe...


----------



## Andris (14 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky, no-fly zone o razzi russi cadranno su Paesi Nato​


preoccupati piuttosto di non vedere la capitale distrutta come Kharkiv


----------

